
Relativity explains fundamental properties of gold - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2015-10-einstein-theory-relativity-fundamental-properties.html
======
deepsun
Not clear what "fundamental properties" they mean. Mass? Price? Sounds like
color, but there's no explanation for that either. Original article is behind
paywall.

~~~
asdfasdfsd
[https://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/72368/why-are-
mo...](https://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/72368/why-are-most-metals-
gray-silver/72412#72412)

